# Win7 DRC only on HDMI, not optical. How to enable?



## Circlotron (Feb 20, 2011)

The title pretty much say it all. Just last night I discovered win7's built-in DRC but on my HTPC setup it is only available on the HDMI output to the TV. I want to use it on the toslink output to the D/A but there is no tab to select this, only stuff like a 10 band graphic, loudness, and something else.

How to I turn on this feature in toslink?

I think it is using the Realtek driven instead of the Microsoft one. If that is the case, how do I remove it and replace it with the Microsoft one that =may= have the feature I need?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Complicated question, but my guess is that the simple answer is that you can't. What hardware, what source?...more info might help someone help you.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My guess would be that the Realtek drivers have overridden the Microsoft drivers. First and easiest thing I would try is to download the latest Realtek drivers.


----------

